# Thomas Co. Report



## Jim McRae

We got immature acorns on the ground in Thomas. They are about 2/3 developed but apparently the deer don't care, there were fresh tracks around 'em. I set my brand new pop up blind about 20 yards upwind of 'em and will let the spot cool off a week or so before slipping in there. 
 I got about 1/4 of an acre planted in lab/lab and iron and clays and the deer are wearing it out. I built a ground blind out of natural cover and that's where I 'll be tomorrow @ 6:00 AM, provided I get the right wind. If not, I've got a ladder set up on another set of white oaks, for a different wind. ( This is called a backup plan   ). Either way, I'll keep the reports coming, as it time to  .


Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae

I hunted from the ground Sat AM on my pea patch. My natural blind had settled quite a bit and was not as concealing as it was when I built it. So I tryed to sit still and about daybreak two turkeys came off the roost and landed in my plot about 20 yards from me. They ended up walking right in front of me at a range of ten feet or so and did not see me. Pretty cool.  
   Well around 8:00 o'clock, I had to change my sitting position slightly, so I leaned back just a bit. Big mistake, the minute I moved, a mature deer blew hard from around twenty five yards behind me. It probably was a mama doe, although I never saw her but I'm afraid I educated her. She was leaving thick bedding cover and immedietly returned to it, blowing @ me once again for good measure. Lesson learned, when building a ground blind, a little refreshing will be needed following a month of settling.   That was it for me for the weekend, I cut my foot badly Sat evening and hunting boots are not gonna work for a few days.  


Jim M.


----------



## Darryl

Good post. Thanks.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*thomas county*

Mr McRae,
thanks for the post. i will be leaving athens this weekend to go hunt the in-laws land off of rupp rd. hope to bring home some more meat or better yet, anltlers. there sure are some nice bucks down there assuming they havne't been shot from the road since last year. i will let you know how things go.


----------



## Jim McRae

ugabowhunter said:
			
		

> Mr McRae,
> thanks for the post. i will be leaving athens this weekend to go hunt the in-laws land off of rupp rd. hope to bring home some more meat or better yet, anltlers. there sure are some nice bucks down there assuming they havne't been shot from the road since last year. i will let you know how things go.


That's right down the road from my house, really just around the corner.

I tried out the ground blind yesterday for the second time and didn't see a thing. However, according to my trail camera, the deer are visiting the food plots early AM and late PM and haven't gone completely nocturnal yet.    I'm trying to keep the pressure down to a bare minimum to avoid that, if possible. After the wind dies down, I'm going to hunt some white oaks that have fallen and see if they might be hitting them in the daylight. We'll see and I'll post a report.

Jim M.


----------



## ugabowhunter

well, mr mcrae change of plans,
i was going to drive a tractor on the in-laws farm, but the fields will be too wet. me and the wife are gonna stay in athens this weekend. i guess i'll be in oglethorpe county. probably won't hunt thomas county til after the baby is born in oct. let me know how you do this weekend and how the deer are patterning.


----------



## radi_33125

Mr. McRae great post.  I was made my a deer two weeks ago when I stood up on my stand   .I was wondering if you could tell me when does the rut occur around your area.


----------



## Jim McRae

radi_33125 said:
			
		

> Mr. McRae great post.  I was made my a deer two weeks ago when I stood up on my stand   .I was wondering if you could tell me when does the rut occur around your area.



The rut occurs usually late Nov to mid Dec. In other words, be in the woods from Thanksgiving to Christmas.


Jim M.


----------



## radi_33125

Thank you for the information; hopefully, I will get a chance and tag a good on this year   .


----------



## Jim McRae

*Pitiful*

I'm not seeing squat in Thomas and I heard no shots Sat morning or Sun evening. It's hot, humid and mosqitoes are terrible. I turn on my thermacell when I get off the 4 wheeler and carry it to stand w/ me. 
    I'm not seeing signs of this huge acorn crop that has been predicted for the state. We've got some water oaks  scattered around, but the white oaks either haven't fallen or aren't there at all.  My food plots need rain and we are creating and planting a new food plot tommorow, so bring on the rain.


Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae

Tried it again this AM, jump one laying 50 yards from my popup, but I saw nothing else. I did see to turkeys and that always good, walked all around the blind and didn't spook. I checked the white oaks again and found only a few hulls. Glassed the trees and I really don't think the crop is good at all. Water oaks should be the ticket this year IMO.

Jim M.


----------



## mockingbird

Jim,
I'm one county over in Grady and I haven't seen squat either. I think they're still only moving at night. I think this cooler weather will help!


----------



## Jim McRae

I'll be hunting 1200 ac. in Pine Park this weekend. I'll start a Grady Co. thread Mon. Let's share some info.


Jim M.


----------



## mockingbird

Jim,
I started a Grady Co. thread a week or two ago-- you're the first fellow Grady Co. hunter I've found out there!  I'll bump it forward so you can find it.
I live just your side of JB's on 319. I hunt a bit around there and just got in "Son's"  hunting club in Miller Co. as well, since I only have a 100 acres  near my house and could wear that out pretty quick.
Some big deer around Pine Park Rd.Which end? 84 or 111? this should be the weekend that gets 'em moving!


----------



## Jim McRae

We've got 500 hundred @ the railroad tracks and 700 on the north side of 84 off Bold Springs Rd. 
   My buddy's family property is across the rd. from JB's. It's loaded w/ deer. Ol' JB can cook a little BBQ, can't he? 



Jim M.


----------



## mockingbird

JB does understand the subleties of fine BBQ. He don't skimp on the smoke!
Next time your at JB's look to the left of his little cookin' house. Over by that side road. There are these old gnarly oaks. BIG deer bed RIGHT behind them! I discovered that picking blackberries this summer! One grunted at me so loud I thought it was a bear! I jumped back 10 feet in one step-- then laughed at myself when I realized it was! Sadly there are houses within a hundred feet or so. Maybe the deer know that too!


----------



## Jim McRae

I found some white acorns Fri evening w/ some sign around 'em and decided to set up there for the evening. Around 6 PM, a decidedly older spike came in in a hurry. No meat in the freezer and Omega in hand, the 3 1/2 cowhorn hit the dirt at 40 yards. I really don't think I hurt anything, he weighed in at 150 lbs and I doubt he would have ever been anything but bad genes. 
    Food plots are coming on strong and I still see a low acorn crop, so food plots should be the ticket in the coming weeks.


Jim M.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Hey Jim...How is the rutting activity down in Thomas? I'll be hunting one of those hugh plantations down there next week. Hopefully I'll have some luck.


----------



## Jim McRae

I'm hearing reports of the rut kickin' in in Thomas. Cold weather finally, even a little frost this AM. 'Bout time.  Scraping has been nonexistant on my property and I don't understand that at all. I had my trail camera set up on one for 2 weeks and it didn't take one picture. I looked for others Tues. and only found one being worked. But I've got fresh tracks everywhere and if some of the browse will die back, food plots where you can see a long way should be the ticket.


Jim M.


----------



## QuackAddict

I hunted Thomas Co last weekend.  I saw a 15" 6 pointer and the rest were does and spikes.  My buddy shot an 18" 11 pointer and another friend shot a 16" 9 pointer.  Two customers of my friend shot 8 points, one 19" and the other 15".  I think it is going to to get really good over the next week or so once the moon is not so bright.


----------



## Jim McRae

Any of you guys that will be hunting Thomas this weekend need to sit late in the AM. The shooting started around 8:30 and continued until I left @ 9:30. I saw a spike @ 9:00. 
   Right the evenings have been slow.


Jim M.


----------



## mockingbird

Jim, How are things faring over on your Grady county property? Its definitely winding up over here in Beachton!


----------



## Jim McRae

Deer didn't move much this morning although I jumped a nice one after I stepped out of my popup. I think the deer was bedded 100 yards from me and I couldn't tell what it was, just a big bodied deer. My buddy saw a big 'un this morning but it skirted the food plot in heavy cover. Please get cold and stay cold  


Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae

It's now or never in Thomas. Nobody I've talked to seems to no if the rut has past or is here. First they're pawing, then there not, then they are. We've finally got some cold weather coming, 34 Sat night, 29 Tues and Weds. All I know is it has been one sorry season for me, having seen 12 deer all year and I haven't seen a doe in a month and a half. The last month saved me last year, so maybe it will this year as well. Wish me luck. 


Jim M.


----------



## mockingbird

Jim, 
Lori saw a doe on Meridan Rd. this morning at 9 am!  An actual living deer! I'm going over to morning hunting exclusively I think. They've also given up on scrapes it looks like. Maybe they're so stoned from all the food around and mosquito viruses that they don't feel like sex...
Keep tryin'-- one moment can change a whole season!


----------



## larrydean

*where are the deer?*

Hi, I'm new here, how has the hunting been in all of Thomas Co.? We hunt the north side on Barnett's Creek.  
So far it's stunk!


----------



## Randy

I'll say one thing.  You guys have some brave coyotes down there.  I was on the way back from there yesterday on Hwy 19 just past Ockloknee and saw some in a field right along side of he road eating something.  This was about 11:00 yesterday morning.  They did not seem to mind all the cars going by.  I wish they would just stand around in the fileds up here!


----------



## Jim McRae

*Thomas Co. '05*

Well, contrary to my buddy Ken O'Neil's report in the Nov. GON, deer on moving really well down here. After not seeing a thing during archery season, sign included, I've seen 18 deer since muzzleloader season came in. I've harvested a nice 10pt and a doe. I'm seeing alot of morning movement, as well as a serious scrap between two good bucks. The sign has now appeared, really noticing alot of rubs, but few scrapes. We've got acorns, mostly water oaks and live oaks, along w/ scattered white oaks. Food plots consisting of Buck Forage oaks, ladino clover and chicory are being mowed down. I personally have seen three Thomas Co. bucks, exluding mine, that are sure fire bruisers. A 130 in 8pt, a fine 13 pt that is pushing 140 and this morning saw a 140 ten pt. All were harvested in Thomas Co. Rut is on schedule, and after reviewing my photos from last year, the mature bucks were w/ the does around the 3rd week of Dec. I think things will get going sooner this year, as in Thanksgiving time. Good luck guys. 


Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

Yep....just starting to see a few rubs. Saw 6-8 fresh scrapes with the cool weather last wek, but they have not been worked recently, as of today.
Nobody saw anything tonight, but this am I got scent busted by nanny who blew 2 dozen times. Also had tracks in my walk-in tracks this am.

Gonna lay-off tomorrow, but move a stand and scout some on the river.


----------



## blindhog

*Rutt !!*

Local processor said bucks coming this week are starting to stink and necks are starting to swell!


----------



## Jim McRae

BH, don't get too fired up yet, but it's coming. If it will cool off some, we might actually notice the rut this year during the daylight. But, checking my best mature buck pictures from last year, the big boys were w/ the does between Dec 19 and 23rd. Now, I'm talking western Thomas Co., w/in 5 miles of Grady Co, where the rut is more in December than Nov. I think most of Thomas Co is late Nov. 
Where ya hunting?



Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae

Still no real action yet. I saw a nice 125 in. 8pt this morning that was harvested in Thomas Co. I rattled quite a bit yesterday AM w/ no takers. Food plots are hot right now, but I don't know how long they will hold out w/out any rain. I won't be shooting any does till after Christmas in hopes Ole Mossy Horns might be w/ 'em.



Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

Jim, last 3 yrs hunted Grady and rut is definitely Dec. over there.
I am in the County Line hunt club this year up on 202 by the river.
Hunted this Fri, and Sat action slow, one spike seen.  Across the river heard about 6 shots yesterday am over an hour and half.

Not seeing much sign, very few tracks.  trying to hunt near water.

You know anything about the Park land in Grady?  Gonna hunt there some in Dec.  Lots of white oaks.


----------



## Jim McRae

Things still waiting to get cranked up around here. Lots of water oaks raining acorns, white oaks just didn't do much this year. We're getting much needed rain right now and my food plots need it. Buck forage oats seem to be the real deal. My deer have eaten them down to stubble. I haven't seen any chasing yet, and am just now seeing active scrapes. I just received my package of Harmon's triple heat today and am planning on putting it to use between now and Xmas. I've got one buck tag left and will be saving it for Ole Mossy Horns.

BTW, Blindhog, I've never heard of the Park land in Grady.
How are you guys doing out off 202? Give me the lowdown.


Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

Last week on the 15th a 9 pt was taken following does in the am.  Rutting. Sat am a 13 yr old boy shot his first doe, then his 2nd, then his 3rd.  8 walked out on him.
Checked white oaks and no acorns at all.
Plenty of smaller acorns. Found a new runway with BIG set of tracks and new scrapes. Moved my stand on the downwind side if N-NW.  Hoping to blast one.

The state park land in Grady county, $25 permit. 2200 acres.


----------



## gradygirl

*State Park Land*

Blindhog,

My parents live just down the road from this land. From the recent reports that I have heard about this land it receives alot of pressure. I do now that alot of people hunt ducks on the big beaver swamp, so if you are planning on deer hunting in December, i would get a good ways from this swamp.

Jim & Blind Hog,

I have heard of two different reports of people seeing small bucks chasing does. One was from Grady County and the other was from Mitchell County. I know of a very large 8 point that was killed on Tuesday afternoon in Grady County. The hunter said that the deer smelled real strong, but that he was not chasing anything when he shot him. He said that the deer came into a foodplot with 7 other deer, two small bucks and five does. He said that none of the bucks that he has seen so far this year have been chasing.


----------



## blindhog

I have heard that some folks killed a good mess of deer off that park land.  I won't deer hunt there this year, now that 2 other properties have become available for me.
I will turkey hunt there some.
I have often thought that the swamp would be good duck hunting, may just give that a try soon.

A 9pt was taken yesterday on my club land.


----------



## blindhog

Riding out Palmer road area today at 10:30 am saw a nice 8 pt wid a single doe crossing a dirt field in the wide open. About 1/4 mile across a creek here comes a big spike in front of me.
I am going to build a stand that looks like a pick-up truck.


----------



## bobcat

I hunt in north thomas county between bogey pond plantation and woodhaven plantation . Had an 8 pt killed arount the first week of november in a foodplot by a 13 yr old boy weighed around 180  16 inch spread . I killed a 7 pt on the 12th that weighed in at 210  w/ 16 inch spread thats 3 1/2 yrs old + that was rattled in  . Another youngan around 11 killed his first buck a 2 1/2 yr old 8 pt about 160 lb . arond the 19 or 20 th . There was a 10 pt with a 16 inch spread that weighed in around 180 that was 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 .  He was right behind a doe that was this past saturdy  . Lokks like its fixin to get crunk up .


----------



## blindhog

Sounds like where you're at it already has!

Got any openings for next year?


----------



## Jim McRae

Man boys, it was slow for me this weekend in Grady and Thomas. I think it was easily the slowest weekend for me so far this season. Now, I got reports from two plantations on the Ochlocknee and both say that full blown chasing from the big boys isn't happening yet. There were two eights and an eleven taken off one of them and all three were by themselves. Personally, I'm just now seeing scrapes being worked and according to my camera, only being worked by the young 'uns.
   BTW, I heard a rumor of a huge non typical being taken on Susina plantation in Grady. 21 pt or something like it. 
   Let's hope after the rain we're getting that it turns real cold and that should kick things into high gear. It's now or never.


Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

Well there hasn't been any chasing on my club, but many fresh scrapes, put a stand in that area.
I saw nothing this weekend, got ran off by skeeters! (should've had my thermacell.)


----------



## mockingbird

Geez, Jim-- that's all I need! A 26-pointer killed 2 miles from my house-- and I'm too derned busy to go hunting! After the   10th of Dec. things should slow down a bit though. Hey, congrats on that nice buck you got a month ago or so. Hope all is well with you and yours! 
Mike


----------



## Son

*deer movement*

Seeing almost NONE in Miller and Early counties... One of these years those oaks are going to forget how to have akerns. And deer will have to walk a spell to get their bellys full. Only one's scoring in our area are night hunters. I'm assuming that cause we hear shots at night now and then.


----------



## Jim McRae

It's still very slow. But, it should really heat up. I know of one 145 in. 11 pt taken across the river from River Creek this weekend, and I know there were some nice one's brought in to one of the processors this weekend. As far as my place goes, I jumped a buck leaving the stand at 11:45 AM, Sat, but I haven't seen one from the stand in two weeks. Scapes are being worked and my cam. is on a hot one right now. The cold weather comes back tommorow and I will refocus on the deer then. Guys, remember, Dec. 12, 13, and 14, be in the woods as long as your rear end can stand. That's peak for some of Thomas Co. and all of Grady Co.

Mockingbird, aka, The deerless hunter, come on up to Stewart Rd., and I'll put you in a stand.

BTW, anybody know how they did on River Creek this weekend?


Jim M.


----------



## gradyhunter

*heatin up in Grady*

I hunt near Susina and had a young 8 point grunting and chasing a doe Sat a.m.  He reappeared later that morning due to my calling. I saw him again Sat p.m. trailing a doe and grunting. 

I heard several rifle shots Sat a.m.  It looks this weekend we may get a hard freeze. It should be a good one !


----------



## Jim McRae

Grady, have you heard about a big nontypical being killed on Susina? I know there's some big 'uns down that way, but this one was supposed to be 20 plus pts.


Jim M.


----------



## gradyhunter

*Susina Buck*

I talked to a friend who knows someone on Susina. It was 21 pt non-typical. Thats all Ive heard.


----------



## Jim McRae

I tryed again this AM in Thomas w/ no takers. No shooting in my neck of the woods. I'm still trying, will go sit this afternoon. Word around town is two of the local processors are not taking any more deer right now because their coolers are full. I'm glad somebody is seeing them. 


Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

Well I guess I better wait to go hunting when those coolers get some room for my big buck.....hehehehe


----------



## radi_33125

I went to Hubbard's on Sunday to pickup my deers and his coolers were filled with deer.  I think he told me that he only had room for a couple more.  He also had a nice 10 pointer in there.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i hunted thomas county thanksgiving weekend and, unfortunately, won't be able to make it back down that way til dec. 29-jan 1. i have been told though that can be a very good timeof year besides the rut to hunt. anyone agree/disagree. it is ag. land that was planted in peanuts with some sorghum planted in one of the fields right now. hunting has been excellent in the a.m.'s, but bad in the evenings. but i see y'all finally getting some cold weather.


----------



## Jim McRae

*Deer were really moving.*

I hunted plantation land south of Thomasville Sat AM, sitting in a tower stand w/ a food plot that was bordered by a thick hardwood bottom. At around 7:50, two does crossed an opening about 150 yards from the stand. Next at 8:10, nice buck crosses the same spot going opposite direction, then another doe. Next comes a spike out of the bottom. Then, nice 140 class buck comes from the bottom, stops, giving me a straight up the rear end shot. I got the crosshairs on him, waiting on him to turn, he walks directly away from me, never giving me a shot. He was either an 8 or 10, 200 lbs w/ much mass. Next, from the other direction, another shooter, tall racked 10 pt, probably 130 in. walks in facing me, 150 yards, crosshairs on him, doesn't turn, walks off, no shot. Before 10:00 AM, I saw 12 deer, 3 of which were shooter bucks. 
   I came back w/ my climber for the evening hunt, trying to close the distance a little   . Deer moved late, saw 4 does at dark, decided to take one, which was what the landowners wanted, ended the day w/ a 110 lb doe. 
   The bucks weren't realy chasing, more like scent checking. We're either right on the rut, or post-rut.  
   I saw four more Sun PM, making 20 deer seen in three trips to the woods. It was nice to see deer moving for a change, and as usual, the season's almost over, and the deer are really staring to move in South GA. Why, oh why, can't we get this thing started later, and end it later for the extreme South GA hunters. It's finally cold, and we got four weeks left    . Anyway, great weekend in Thomas Co.



Jim M.


----------



## gradyhunter

*deer moving*

Jim ,

What plantation were you hunting? I hunted at my spot in beachton. Took a good doe about 7:30 am. I saw deer moving on the way to Hubbards. I killed a 9pt right before Christmas last year and a 8 point right after Christmas. 

Im not sure where we are in the rut exactly...but I think it got started about a week later than last year. 

I hunted Sat pm and didnt see a thing. We are already getting alot of illumination from this moon. I expect the morning hunts to be good and maybe some mid day action for a week or so.


----------



## Jim McRae

Grady, it's a small plantation, bordered by Millpond to the east, Segwick to the south and Osceola to the North and west. It's eat up w/ deer, because there is very little deer hunting done out there, mostly quail hunting. I can usually go out there, set my climber and put one in the freezer. It's belongs to my buddy's family and I can go whenever he decides he's tired of chasing skirts for awhile. Well, he hasn't had a lot of luck lately, so he decided he'd try the deer for awhile.  


Jim M.


----------



## syates32

*River Creek Plantation WMA?*

He guys I am from North Ga and my son got drawn on a hunt at River Creek Plantation WMA. I was wondering if any of you have ever hunted or know anything about this place. I was wondering would it be worth a 300 mile trip the hunt will be right after Christmas. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## larrydean

*River Creek WMA*

River Creek is a new WMA,it is bordered by the Ochlocknee River (east) and Barnett's Creek (west),it's almost 2500 acres.Mr. Kauka the original owner,took a buck over 200 inches.There are a lot of food plots.I saw a picture taken a few years back of eleven bucks,all shooters,7 points & better taken at one time in one place on the property. I would definitely make the trip. P.S. I hunt 162 acres about 10 miles North on Barnett's Creek.


----------



## Jim McRae

Anybody(Blindhog, Grady Hunter), got any Thomas Co. news? Anything? I haven't been able to go much lately, but will go some this week.


Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

Went saturday from 11:00-1:00, midday, nothing. Got outa woods right befo rain!
Went this eve, three others hunting at the club.  No shots heard, and I saw nothing!

Man....I'm gettin' burned out on no se'ums.

Did see a rack this pm on a truck at the BP on S. 319 and it looked like a northern monster buck!
Fresh kill from today for sure, blood was still fresh, guy had it strapped to his tool box showing it off, I don't blame him!!


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter

Jim McRae said:
			
		

> Anybody(Blindhog, Grady Hunter), got any Thomas Co. news? Anything? I haven't been able to go much lately, but will go some this week.
> 
> 
> Jim M.



Jim,

I live in Grady Co., but hunt just in the edge of Decatur Co. on the Grady/Decatur Co. line. On, Sunday Dec. 18th, at 5:35pm I shot a nine pointer that was working a scrape. It was the only deer that I saw, but all of the scrapes in the area were fresh. I have posted a picture of the deer on the bragging board, under the posting of best deer to date, if you want to have a look at him.

I am going on the adult child hunt with my daughter at the end of this month on River Creek Plantation WMA. I can't hardly wait, I hope she gets a shot at a grone one.

The reports that I am hearing from my friends are they are not seeing many, if any deer.

Ronnie


----------



## blindhog

I just had to go again this eve. Only went from 4:45-dark.

Nothing

Hunted with river to my back, woods all around mix of pine and oaks, over a firebreak with rye grass.  The grass sho was purty green.


----------



## gradyhunter

*Hard freeze a comin !*

Lets hope this freeze on Thurs and Fri AM gets them up and movin! Im hunting off Meridian Rd in Grady County. How do you get a hunt in that new WMA in Grady?


----------



## Jim McRae

Grady, are you referring to River Creek? It's actually Thomas Co. and it's quota. 

I just talked to a guy that hunts Grady Co. some and he said that they are just starting to move good. He saw two bucks fighting this AM. 

I'm going to hunt some thick stuff I haven't been in a couple of years. I'm leaving work at 3:00. It's gonna be OTG, or ODS(on dove stool) for me.

Jim M.


----------



## blindhog

i have a 50 acre place that is reel thick to hunt.  that's where i'm gonna sit.  noone hunts it but me and i have'nt this year.  some good deer in there too.


----------



## elfiii

What is it like in T'ville the last week of the season? I plan on hunting down there the last weekend of the season and was wondering if the deer are still moving at that time?


----------



## gradyhunter

*Fri AM Hunt*

I hunted Thurs and today. The deer were moving better this morning. I saw several doe. Im back at it this morning to hunt a oak bottom. Thanks for the info on River Creek Jim. How many people do they draw for the hiunts? Is it any good?


----------



## ugabowhunter

hunted christmas eve morning.  saw a doe at 7:15 am and shot her. waited 30 minutes and decided to go get the truck. when i stood up i saw a very big bodied deer following the same path the doe took.  i looked through the scope and he was outside the ears, but at 250+/_ yards i couldn't tell the heighth of the rack. i was told to shoot anything i saw by the landowner so i shot him, too. he was a 7 pt w/ a 16" outside spread. he was fairly rutted-up and came in hard to that doe. i suppose she was in heat. we saw several nice bucks crossing the roads over the x-mas weekend near midday. it appeared they were searching for does. a little late i thought, but who knows? anybody else seeing the same signs?


----------



## Jim McRae

News flash!!!  It's really hot in SW Ga. I can't really tell about the white oaks, but water oaks are looking good, as usual. Anybody who planted food plots probably regrets the waste of time and money. Feeders are being hit some, but new browse from recent rain seems to be the main food source now. Muscadines are hard and green and for the first time in awhile, there is actually some that might make it to the bow opener. Guess where I'll be  I'll skip my yearly rant about our bow season opening too early here in the Southern zone, but it does start about a month too early. AM only hunts for me thru the end of Sept. unless by some miracle, we get a cool front that keep afternoon temps only in the low 90's It hit 100 yesterday at 5:00 PM.


Jim M.


----------



## Jim McRae

*Slow, Slow, Slow (as usual)*

At least in my neck of the woods. I've hunted 4 mornings, 2afternoons, and not seen a thing. I moved to a couple of white oaks that were falling this morning, and sat until 9:15, nothing. White oaks seem to have done well around here this year but, water oaks didn't. I'm thinking that the white oaks should be hotter than ever. I've got some good bucks on camera, but very few doe pictures. Where are the does in South GA? Anybody? Anyway, it's very dry, not too hot, but on my place, archery season is tough. Anybody got any suggestions?


Jim M.


----------



## radi_33125

Jim, it's very dry in Brooks county also.  One of the ponds has shrunk to almost nothing.  I have seen the deer drinking there; mostly does and small bucks.  I have been seeing a lot of deer, but no shotters yet.  I also found a scrape line this past weekend.  The acorns are dropping and that is where I am seeing most of the deer. Good luck this season.


----------



## Jim McRae

It's still slow for me. I found a white oak Sat w/ fresh tracks and poo  underneath it. It should be a hot spot, but I'm not seeing anything @ all in 25 hrs on stand so far. I'm totally stumped, but I'll try a couple of more mornings until Sat when I'll be moving on to Grady Co. for rifle season. 
   It's still very dry, the white oaks are raining acorns, water oaks are sparse, live oaks didn't do well either but the deer are hard to see. Imagine that?  


Jim M.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

Hunting Brooks County as well (near Dixie). sat inthe stand both saturday and sunday moring and saw no deer. Will be going back wedsday evening and hope to have better luck.


----------



## surfandturf

I hunted last weekend (15-16) in Brooks (Dixie) and saw nothing.  I saw a couple of does Sunday morning and nothing this evening.  I'm gonna try it again in the morning.  I have been hunting near a deeper hole in an old creek bed.  Lots of sign in the area since it is the only water around.


----------



## radi_33125

I saw does in the morning and the afternoon on Saturday.  I took two does to lower the doe population and I needed some meat for the freezer because I had ran out.  Now I'll wait and pray for a nice buck to come along.   My cousin sat in the only water we have on the property and he did not see anything; except a coyote which is no longer walking


----------



## MrgreenJeans

Have you guys seen any sign of rut activity in this area yet?


----------



## surfandturf

None that I have seen.  I may try to make it back up next weekend.  Y'all keep me informed.


----------



## radi_33125

I am starting to see more rubs .  The rut might be a week earlier than expected.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

I hunted Saturday morning and saw nothing. Going to make an afternoon hunt on Wedsday. Still no sign of any rut activity in Brooks County. (Rubs but no scrapes).


----------



## Jim McRae

They're not ready yet. I've done some rattling and calling w/ no takers. I did see some does in the white oaks the other morning and by the way, great white oak crop on my place this year. I haven't seen any scrapes yet, but they are bound to be getting after it shortly. I did see a nice 125 class Grady county 8 pt. the other day at the processor. His hocks weren't stained or his neck was not swollen. He weighed in at 190 and was killed by a young hunter. Keep after 'em. boys.


Jim M.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

I went on Friday and Saturday and I am seeing a lot of scrape activity. It seems with the full moon though, most of the deer are moving at night.


----------



## radi_33125

I am starting to see a lot more scrapes also, but I did not see any deer this weekend; hopefully, it was due to the moon?


----------



## slipknot

I am not seeing any rut activity at all.Coupla scrapes, and couple small rubs is all.In my past exp. things happen a little later over here than the rest of the state.


----------



## slipknot

11/11-12
I am 10 miles West of Thomasville, and not seeing any kind of rut yet.Found a few new scrapes,but looks like they were only hit once, earlier in the week.
Jumped a few deer while walking, 2 does, and a not sure?
All trail cam pics. are at night.
Last year on this weekend,I shot 2 8pts,1 in the 140" class, and passed on another small 8.
 I dont know why it is not popping yet?At least where I am.
Looks like a good cold front pushing down Wed. nt., thats when I am heading back.

Hrere are the pics. from this week.


----------



## radi_33125

Thursday was the best day for me.  I saw two young bucks and six does.  I am starting to see a lot more scrapes and rubs, but the bigger of the two bucks was not swollen yet.  Hopefully, this cold weather coming in this week will start the rutting process.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

When was the rut predicted in West Brooks county in the October issue of GON(I can't find my copy).


----------



## radi_33125

Late November.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

what was the specific date on the map?


----------



## radi_33125

It doesn't say; it just says late November.  In the past I have seen and harvested the biggest deer on Thanksgiving week.  Try to be in the woods this weekend because the weather is going to be great.


----------



## radi_33125

User LThomas post this
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=895557&postcount=3


----------



## slipknot

*Big 10 again*

Got this dude on cam again this week.
Sign is improving, more rubs & scrapes this week.Still not into rut in Thomas Co. from what I've seen,and I have been in the woods 8 of the last 15 days.It is getting started though.
I think it is still 2 weeks out.


----------



## radi_33125

I hunting hard since Thursday and I haven't seen any rutting activity.  Hopefully, it will start soon. I have grunted in a few smaller bucks, but I haven't seen anything worth harvesting.


----------



## slipknot

Whats going on over there in Thomas Co.?Any activity?

I am out of the woods for a very rare 2 weeks, but it will not happen again.At least not in Nov/Dec.


----------



## elfiii

I'm wondering the same thing slipknot. Anybody?


----------



## ugabowhunter

saw a good buck chasing a doe wide-open thanksgiving evening. it oughta be on about right now.


----------



## Jim McRae

It's now or never in Thomas Co. I would be willing to bet the next week, some good bucks will fall. I saw a gross 142in. taken this AM from Mitchell Co. 5 1/2 yr old. Temps look good thru the weekend, rutting activity should be kicking. Food plots should be hot as acorns are mostly gone. Go get 'em in Thomas, boys.


Jim M.


----------



## ugabowhunter

my next chance in thomas county is going to be the weekend of the 16th, hope it ain't too terribly late.


----------



## Jim McRae

********Attention Thomas Co. Hunters.**********




Go to the woods now. Sit as long as possible. Trust me on this. 



Jim M.


----------



## QuackAddict

I will be heading that way in the morning.  Looks like I have timed my trip perfect for the rut and the cold weather.  Last time I hunted in T'ville when it was this cold I shot a nice one.  That was '03 so hopefully it is my time again.


----------



## slipknot

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89609


   See my thread here.The backside of the rut was on.


----------



## Jim McRae

Well, my twelve yr old son Kyle got his first one Sat AM. A decent 8 pt w/ around a 17 in spread. 2 1/2 yr old that I let walk and he shot 10 minutes later. Well, he's now in the big buck club, does and mature bucks for him from now on. 
   They were moving well this past weekend, but now the weather has warmed up too much. I saw two 140 class bucks at the processor and I know a guy here in town who got a nice 11 pt last week. He's entered it in the truck buck contest for week 13, Thomas Co. Pic is on the GON site. My guess is the warm weather will prevent us from seeing the good post-rut action that is occuring right now. Although, there is still hope. After reviewing some notes and photos of the last few years, the mature bucks were actually w/ the estrous does between Dec 19 and the 23rd. For what's it's worth, I've got pictures to prove it. Now, whether that's secondary rut or primary, I just don't know for sure.




Jim M.


----------



## QuackAddict

What a cold morning it was Saturday.  When we were headed into the river swamp the truck said 17 degrees and I am sure it got colder.  Saw plenty of does but the biggest buck I saw was a 15" 8.  None of the tarsal glands on the bucks killed this weekend were not really stained and not even close to being black.  I won't make it back down until the last weekend but a big one usually dies the last weekend of the season every year.


----------



## slipknot

Jim McRae said:


> Well, my twelve yr old son Kyle got his first one Sat AM. A decent 8 pt w/ around a 17 in spread. 2 1/2 yr old that I let walk and he shot 10 minutes later. Well, he's now in the big buck club, does and mature bucks for him from now on.
> They were moving well this past weekend, but now the weather has warmed up too much. I saw two 140 class bucks at the processor and I know a guy here in town who got a nice 11 pt last week. He's entered it in the truck buck contest for week 13, Thomas Co. Pic is on the GON site. My guess is the warm weather will prevent us from seeing the good post-rut action that is occuring right now. Although, there is still hope. After reviewing some notes and photos of the last few years, the mature bucks were actually w/ the estrous does between Dec 19 and the 23rd. For what's it's worth, I've got pictures to prove it. Now, whether that's secondary rut or primary, I just don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=252&goto=newpost
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=252&goto=newpost
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the late season in Thomas Co.We usually see the most big bucks from Christmas on, and some real cold weather sure helps.
> Theres still 4 more weeks boys.Or is it 5 this year?


----------



## JBM '64

*Updated Thread*

Only hunting Thomas this year. No IL for me. 

Acorns are starting to hit the ground. Mostly water oaks now, and the few white oaks that hit the ground aren't there for long. Food plots look pretty shabby since we have had less than 1/8 in. of rain since planting. 
Got two trail cams going checking feeders for any possible shooters and have gotten nothin. Got 4 different 1 1/2 yr olds, just babies w/ the biggest being an 8 pt. that might go 50 B. & C. Fawns w/ spots and their mamas. It's hot and dry as usual in SW GA and hunting is hard this time of year. For me, it usually gets better in Oct. when the white oaks start falling. 

Anymore Thomas Co. hunters left around here?


Jim M.


----------



## hortonhunter22

hadnt been seein much activity until yesterday..saw two moving at daylight...seen a couple more round thirty minutes after dark beside the road...not hunting much in thomas county but drive to work through it so i see plenty of deer


----------



## rocket2015

Finally picked up a 200 ac lease this year just north of whigam. Haven't had much time to scout being that I just leased it less than 2 weeks ago but it looks promising. mostly consist of swamp/wet land and fields but will see what happens. Actually it is loaded with acorns and persimon trees that are still full. Will be spending all day sat getting to know the land.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

The wind kept them from moving well opening weekend. Did not see any. Hopefully this weekend will be better.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

My wife scored 2 does yesterday eve. Meat in the freezer.


----------

